# 215 x 55 shock for Levo?



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 2020 Levo Turbo Expert with a DPX2 shock and a Fox 38 with 170mm travel. I have the Cascade Levo link that gives me 58mm of travel in the rear. I'm running a mullet wheelset with Schwalbe Eddy Current tires, 29 x 2.6 f and 27.5 x 2.8 r, and i have the flip chip in the high position. I'm having trouble with pedal strikes and I was wondering if using a 215 x 55 shock and a 180mm air spring in the 38 would work to get my bb up a bit while keeping the angles similar. Is there any reason why I can't or shouldn't do this? Thoughts?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Isn't the stock shock 210×52.5mm ? Don't think a 215 gonna fit. 180 up front will help a bit but your really pushing it IMO at that point as far as handling. Shorter cranks probably your best best and wont change the bike feel much except slightly higher COG.


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

TraxFactory said:


> Isn't the stock shock 210×52.5mm ? Don't think a 215 gonna fit. 180 up front will help a bit but your really pushing it IMO at that point as far as handling. Shorter cranks probably your best best and wont change the bike feel much except slightly higher COG.


Cranks are 165. Who makes shorter cranks? What length? 180 fork is 22mm more than rear travel. Slacker head angle will be better for decending. A bit harder climbing awitchbacks, etc.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Telewacker said:


> Cranks are 165. Who makes shorter cranks? What length? 180 fork is 22mm more than rear travel. Slacker head angle will be better for decending. A bit harder climbing awitchbacks, etc.


E13 makes a 160


https://www.ethirteen.com/collections/all-cranks/products/e-spec-plus-cranks?variant=29737066823783



Hope makes a 155
I think Miranda as well...

155 sounds crazy short but has benefits....do some reading..


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

TraxFactory said:


> E13 makes a 160
> 
> 
> https://www.ethirteen.com/collections/all-cranks/products/e-spec-plus-cranks?variant=29737066823783
> ...


Just saw a YouTube review of Miranda 152mm cranks. Seemed to be a big improvement in pedal clearance with little noticeable difference in feel. Ordered a pair plus bolts for $85 from Amazon.


----------

